# Hey!



## Amy (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey!

I'm new here so thought I'd say a quick Hello!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome from a fellow northeast owner. Just to let you know we have north east meet every month.Keep an eye on the events section. 8)


----------



## Amy (Jun 15, 2009)

Oooh cool thank you for that!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

We are actually having one wedensday night at the a19 diner. Pop along if you can make it.


----------



## Amy (Jun 15, 2009)

What time is that?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Everyone usually appears about half seven.


----------



## Amy (Jun 15, 2009)

Great! I'll try my best!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

It's actually called the ok diner (the one that looks like an american diner) next to the a19 test and tune centre. Hope you can make it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome alot of use north easteners about to night  
I will be at the OK dinner so hope to see you there havea look hee you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

